# Walmart talking heads hack 2013?



## Theo713 (Sep 30, 2013)

I bought a couple of talking heads at walmart yesterday to hack for introduction to our Haunt. Has anyone tried this before? They are made by Magic Power Co and sing some cheesy song about not having any body. they operate on 3 AA batteries. The Gemmy's look like they are corded but I had no luck finding them anywhere in South Bend IN area. 
Can I do the same as if this was a Gemmy skull?
thanks abunch!
Ted


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

How To Hack A Gemmy Talking Skull

Cheap Talking Skull hack 

Hacking the talking gemmy pirate skull? 

Op amp circuit


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

I took everything I learned from the above threads, and with the help of members here, made a circuit board for it. Then I explained it in detail on Instructables:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Modify-A-Talking-Skull-To-Say-Anything-You-Want/

Full credit to members of this forum for the inspiration and help!


----------

